# China's New Nukes



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2021)

With the potency of modern nukes why build 110 bases? aren't there enough nukes in the world as is?
China Spotted Building 110 Secret Nuclear Missile Bases in Desert (msn.com)


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> With the potency of modern nukes why build 110 bases? aren't there enough nukes in the world as is?
> China Spotted Building 110 Secret Nuclear Missile Bases in Desert (msn.com)


Our Navy is currently on duty in the South China Sea, along with the U.K. HMS Queen Elizabeth. Our present DEVCON position is at 4. We should be at 5.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Jul 27, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> With the potency of modern nukes why build 110 bases? aren't there enough nukes in the world as is?


If you're a country without nuclear weapons you are at the mercy of those who do have them. 

To illustrate:

Saddam Hussein - No Nukes. Result? Strung up and choked to death like a rabid dog
Afghanistan - No Nukes. Result? Pulverized by incessant aerial bombing with tens of thousands killed
Muammar Gaddafi, Libya - No Nukes. Result? Tortured, sodomized, and murdered like a sewer rat
Kim Jong Un, North Korea - Has Nukes. Result? Relaxing in his mansion playing video games
That's why early on the former USSR developed nuclear weapons. Then China. Later, Israel stole US nuclear secrets and built its own nukes. India got them as well, along with Pakistan. The UK has them, and France. Without nukes you can easily end up as the punching bag for any country that wants to bully you. Smart leaders work to gain them. Not so smart ones often end up dead.


----------



## Been There (Jul 27, 2021)

Time Waits 4 No Man said:


> If you're a country without nuclear weapons you are at the mercy of those who do have them.
> 
> To illustrate:
> 
> ...


The U.S. has ready to launch about 7000 nuclear warheads. Keeping these weapons ready and on line while in the bullpen should concern every American. If a nuclear weapon should strike your neighborhood, everyone in it and their property will bi incinerated in about 2.0 seconds. If you should see a flash of light, just wait a second. You will virtually feel zero pain.

Even though I worked in the Pentagon, all of my information that I share here has been declassified. I will never risk having the CIA knock on my door.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 27, 2021)

nor will I


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

Time Waits 4 No Man said:


> If you're a country without nuclear weapons you are at the mercy of those who do have them.
> 
> To illustrate:
> 
> ...



Saddam Hussein - Strung up and choked to death like a rabid dog after being convicted by the Iraqi Special Tribunal for crimes against humanity (specifically, the Dujail massacre)
Afghanistan - Pulverized by incessant aerial bombing - No Nukes used against them.
Muammar Gaddafi, Libya - Sodomized, and murdered like a sewer rat by Libyan Rebel Forces
Kim Jong Un, North Korea - Relaxing in his mansion playing video games because China and Russia have them, too.
There has been only one country in the world that has used nuclear weapons on another country in a time of war, the United States, which dropped two N/P bombs on Nagasaki and Hiroshima in 1945.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2021)

Most people don't realize just how close we came to Nuclear Warfare in October of 1962...during the Cuban Missile Crisis.  The base I was on, in Germany, had every available aircraft loaded with a Nuke, fueled, and the pilot in the cockpit waiting for word to launch on what would have probably been a one way mission.  We had all written what we thought might be our last letter home, and hoping that there would be someone there to receive and read it.  Had Khrushchev not "blinked" and ordered some of his fleet to turn back, none of us might be here.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Most people don't realize just how close we came to Nuclear Warfare in October of 1962...during the Cuban Missile Crisis.  The base I was on, in Germany, had every available aircraft loaded with a Nuke, fueled, and the pilot in the cockpit waiting for word to launch on what would have probably been a one way mission.  We had all written what we thought might be our last letter home, and hoping that there would be someone there to receive and read it.  Had Khrushchev not "blinked" and ordered some of his fleet to turn back, none of us might be here.


I was just a teen, but i remember that clearly.   It was  SO CLOSE!  JFK was President.  Security was something our generation did not take for granted!


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Jul 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Most people don't realize just how close we came to Nuclear Warfare in October of 1962...during the Cuban Missile Crisis.


I was just a kid back then but it was clear from the adults around me that something serious was afoot. We were raised in the bomb-shelter years so even we kids had at least a rough idea what a nuclear bomb was. And we knew what war was, at least as much as a kid could know. I lived in a small city in California with an air-force base so we probably would have been hit too, after the bigger, juicier US targets had been taken out. Furthermore, even after the Cuban Missile Crisis had passed the threat of nuclear war had not. But just to make sure we all understood that, director Stanley Kubrick made this iconic movie just two years later, in 1964:






​


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 28, 2021)

not everything your have ever read about the so called 'cuban missile crisis' is true. there were some developments about that event that were released with freedom of info act..


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2021)

Russia came very close to launching against the U.S. First came an episode when something showed on the Russian radar and the command to launch was given. The technician refused the order. The reason he gave was his father told him if America strikes first the sky will be black with missiles. Also the meteorite that struck Russia a few years ago had the Russian military ready to launch. The Russian military truly believes the U.S. will strike them first. Scary to learn that. Hawks like General Curtis Lee May had the attention of the Russians for certain. My own personal greatest fear is an accidental launch by someone. Since there is zero trust in our world it will surely lead to the end of life.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> .


RETURN THE D5-XT MICRODOT


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2021)

www.fas.org/blogs/security/2021/-/china-is-building-a-second-nuclear-missile-silo-field/

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/china

www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2021/07/30/us-military-warns-china-is-building-more-nuclear-missile-silos/

www.foreignpolicy.com/2021/06/30/china-nuclear-weapons-silos-arms-control/

www.brookings.edu/articles/chinas-hollow-military/

https://missilethreat.csis.org/country/china

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People's_Liberation_Army_Rocket_Force

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DF-5

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DF-41

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_596


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 4, 2021)

There really is no advantage in using atomic weapons against another nation that also has them. No nation can obliterate the others' striking capabilities, due the missiles being electronically detected before they strike, giving time to launch retaliatory weapons. That said nations need to upgrade their weapons as they age out, and are replaced by better technology. When a nation has the capacity to totally obliterate another nation, the issue of over kill is pretty much moot. The Chinese are a formidable nuclear power, so is the US, and its allies, so once you get to the capability of total mass destruction, the number of missiles is not significant.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 4, 2021)

Radiation will kill us all if any nation is mad enough to start hurling nukes...
Not sure why the absolute death sentence posed by radiation is not discussed by our experts.

"On the Beach" 1959, he best film regarding the insidious effects of radiation.
This melancholy, haunting  film shows us How OUR World Will End, when the nukes start flying.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 4, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Radiation will kill us all if any nation is mad enough to start hurling nukes...
> Not sure why the absolute death sentence posed by radiation is not discussed by our experts.
> 
> "On the Beach" 1959, he best film regarding the insidious effects of radiation.
> This melancholy, haunting  film shows us How OUR World Will End, when the nukes start flying.


Not quite all of us. The radius of effect from new weapons isn't what you see in old films, and neither is "the cloud". A nuclear war won't kill the planet and everyone on it, but it would be devastating.

I imagine assassins would be employed first if nuclear war proved imminent.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 4, 2021)

It's very telling when the CCP calls itself a peaceful entity, and publically lectures foreigners about bullying, while they secretly build up their nuclear weaponry.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 4, 2021)

The Neutron Bomb scared the hell out of Europeans.  
America's stance was-we use a bomb that will not destroy the real estate, just the enemy soldiers.  

The Neutron Bomb was a radiation bomb meant to kill the enemy-somehow the Europeans.  We said we would
not use this bomb.
The Europeans did not believe the U. S.-as well they shouldn't.
We discontinued production of the Neutron Bomb due to unwarranted criticism.
-we currently have them stockpiles, as do the other nations that have nukes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2021)

Missiles are now capable of traveling so fast there is little if anytime to decide how to react other then counter attack. Read attachment
Hypersonic Missiles: What are they and can they be stopped? | Defence IQ


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 6, 2021)

I have seen a large number of WWIII apocalyptic nuclear warfare videos including "The Day After", "On The Beach 2000", "Testament" and a few others that truly gave me pause but these two are new ones for me.

Psychologically disturbing to say the least:

"DIVIDE" End scene






"UNIMAGINABLE HORROR" Full ride






Enjoy the weekend.


----------

